# '68 GTO - Three simple questions



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

I've done a few searches and haven't seen the answers to these questions. 

1. Did the '68 GTOs have the GM door jamb stickers? My car does not have them. Not sure if it supposed to.
2. What are the correct door lock pulls? Mine came with straight chrome and walnut pulls. I don't think that's correct. DeMauro's book says color coordinated soft vinyl pulls. I've also see a lot of chromed ones. Bought a set of the black ribbed plastic ones and am using them now, but not sure if I should get a chrome set. See more cars with the chrome ones than colored ones.
3. My brake fluid reservoir cover has a chrome finish. I expected it to be that goldish cadmium color. Which is correct? 

Thanks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure about the door sticker, but I believe they did come with the Mark of Excellence Badge. As for the lock pulls, the chrome finish fluted ones would be correct. The brake master cylinder cover would be cadmium finish. Matt


----------

